# Cavaliers @ Pistons | Eastern Conference Finals - Game 1 | May 21st, 2007



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

_*Game 1*_


*Cleveland Cavaliers* *(0-0) @* *Detroit Pistons** (0-0)*

_*Monday, May 21st, 2007*_
*Time:* 5:00pm PT, 8:00pm ET
*TV:* *TNT*
*Radio:* *WTAM 1100*
*Location:* *The Palace of Auburn Hills*, Auburn Hills, Michigan

*HEAD COACHES*


*PROBABLE STARTERS*



*CLEVELAND CAVALIERS’ BENCH*


*DETROIT PISTONS’ BENCH*


*CLEVELAND CAVALIERS’ NOTES*​
*•* LeBron James plays vastly different from Michael Jordan or Kobe Bryant, but "The LeBron Rules" should still effect him nonetheless. James needs a dominant game to lead his team to victory. He needs to take smart shots, shoot a high percentage and combine that with sharp passing to open things up for his teammates.

*•* Cleveland needs to make this game as ugly as possible. If Detroit accepts Cleveland's pace, while there's still the great chance of Detroit winning the game even at a slower tempo, it gives Cleveland their best chance for winning.

*DETROIT PISTONS’ NOTES*​
*•* Seek to blow out the Cavaliers in Game 1 and set the tone early, much like in last year's series against Cleveland. Detroit needs to come out very aggressive early. 

*•* Detroit needs to constantly update and revise their "LeBron Rules" because the way James plays can vary from game to game. The Pistons need to close out on Cleveland's role players and not allow open jumpshots, like what the Cavaliers got against the Nets. 

*OVERVIEW*​
The Cleveland Cavaliers face their toughest challenge of the playoffs thus far: Detroit. Unlike last year, this current Cleveland squad needs to stop looking up to Detroit, being in awe and giving them too much respect. The Cavaliers have to play as if they believe they can win. The entire team needs to crank up their intensity several levels for this one. If Cleveland can win the rebounding battle, they have a chance.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

GAME TIME! :cheers:


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Big Z being a big man down low. I love all those tips.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Cavs looking sharp early on defense


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Webber gets his 2nd early


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Cleveland is off to a good start. We need to keep controlling the pace and keep it right here.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Hughes playing well..


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

When did Larry start attacking the basket?! What is wrong with the world?


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

I'll never understand how Prince can back down the 260lb Lebron James


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Benedict_Boozer said:


> I'll never understand how Prince can back down the 260lb Lebron James


I think Lebron has to be way too concerned about how many fouls he has. He knows what happened in the last series when he went to the bench. He doesn't stand his ground as much as he should be able to.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Sasha is rolllllin


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

It's good to see a little more movement off the ball by players not named LeBron James.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Does anyone else think we might have been saving up some things for Detroit this season?


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

What's gotten into Hughes tonight? I love it!

Now he's gotta hit those FTs.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

If we hit our FT's we'd be up about 6 right now. Need to finish the qtr strong, maybe try to get Lebron going in the post.

The defense looks solid early outside of how we're defending Tayshuan


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Nice fake by Sasha!


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

The Pistons need to start going to Tayshaun in the post more.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

I can't even express how pleased I am with Hughes so far. Hopefully he keeps it up.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

God we suck on the FT line.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Cleveland leads 24-19 after the opening quarter of play. Besides the bad foul shooting, I'm pleased.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Brandname said:


> I can't even express how pleased I am with Hughes so far. Hopefully he keeps it up.


Hughes keeps this up we're going to the finals...all roads lead to 40% though..unless he keeps driving


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Benedict_Boozer said:


> Hughes keeps this up we're going to the finals...all roads lead to 40% though..unless he keeps driving


Hey, if he does this, all roads will lead to 45% at least. Please god, just keep it up Larry.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Drew can be such a bonehead.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Rip hitting some tough shots


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Andy with a couple of nice energy baskets. Keep rebounding Cleveland!


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

I hate Lindsey Hunter. He plays the Bruce Bowen defense where just slaps the hell out of you.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

You can tell the Cavs want this.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Cavs look like the hungrier team right now! Pistons have been listening to everyone else tell them how much better they are and didn't come out ready to play


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Benedict_Boozer said:


> Cavs look like the hungrier team right now! Pistons have been listening to everyone else tell them how much better they are and didn't come out ready to play


I'm not even so sure about that. It looks to me like the Pistons are trying, they're just getting beaten by a team that is executing better right now.

I'm not sure we'll keep it up, but I love what we're doing so far.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Was that an out of bounds play???


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

I liked that out of bounds play for James. The Cavs have executed on a few nice plays this game. Color me impressed.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Benedict_Boozer said:


> Was that an out of bounds play???


:lol: 

I honestly think we've been saving some stuff up for this Pistons team. I've seen things tonight I've never seen before from this team.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

LeBron with the block to end the half! Good defense!

Cleveland leads 41-35 at halftime.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Good half. If Lebron can put up some points in the 2nd half we can def win this game :cheers:


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Pistons go on a quick 7-0 run. We have to get back to executing on offense. I know the calls are going to go their way here if the crowd gets into it, so we have to make sure that doesn't happen.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Keep feeding Z


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

The game is getting very dangerous right now. Cleveland might need to slow things down a bit.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Danger time here


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Now is not the time to play Snow...we need some shooting threats out there on the court


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Lebron is playing on the perimeter too much, waiting for picks..he needs to work from the box down, come off screens, etc.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Well if we can get some floor spacing out there, Lebron can get some momentum going to the hoop and carry us home. He didn't exert much energy in the 1st qtr so he should have enough down the stretch


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Hopefully that gets Lebron going. He needs to find a way to get by their defense. He can do it if he wants to.

He hasn't gotten a single call yet, though.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

This lineup is OK because Sasha is out there. He has to be the creator off the dribble (but not turn the ball over)


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Will the Cavs respond?


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

The Cavs are answering every Pistons run. I like it.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Brandname said:


> The Cavs are answering every Pistons run. I like it.


Whoever has the last run will win this game. It will be a matter of who has the perfect timing and who gets unlucky by not being able to respond.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Amazing that Hughes is holding his position against Prince..


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Pistons have hit big jump-shots every time down the floor the last 5-6 possesions.

I'd go to Z here and hope to draw a foul


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Ugh, we have to rely on our offensive execution. Yikes.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Lebron should have taken the easy bucket there...


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

****


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

We need to win game 2.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

I guess.... if that play was by design, LeBron was just following orders. But if it wasn't.... then LeBron simply made a bad choice.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Tough loss. Really felt this was ours.

Lebron never got really hot: credit to Detroit's D here though.

Missed FT's

Eric Snow just bricking shots

Larry Hughes returned to his normal self in the 4th


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

remy23 said:


> I guess.... if that play was by design, LeBron was just following orders. But if it wasn't.... then LeBron simply made a bad choice.


It was a good possession, I have no problem with a 3 point shooter shooting a wide open 3 on any possession


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Pioneer10 said:


> It was a good possession, I have no problem with a 3 point shooter shooting a wide open 3 on any possession


I agree with this.


----------



## TyGuy (Apr 19, 2003)

We need a guard to step up and hit shots. Sasha was just terrible tonight, 9 points on 14 shots, 0 boards, 0 assists. Boobie saw a short stint but couldnt hit an open j. Someone in our back court really needs to step up or Lebron is going to have 0 room to operate.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

I know Boobie missed some open looks but either and/or Jones has to get another look: this defense is pretty much geared to force Lebron to pass it to a "shooter"


----------



## hendrix2430 (Mar 21, 2005)

Man, what a heartbreaker...

We had a shot at winning this first game. Had we gotten this one, we would have won this series. Now, Game 2 is a must win IMO...anyone else feel this way?


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

hendrix2430 said:


> Man, what a heartbreaker...
> 
> We had a shot at winning this first game. Had we gotten this one, we would have won this series. Now, Game 2 is a must win IMO...anyone else feel this way?


I think it's about as close to a must win as you can get at this point in a series. The Pistons are an extremely good road team. It's hard to see us sweeping all 3 games at the Q, so we really need to grab one on the road.


----------



## ManiacInsane (Jul 29, 2006)

TyGuy said:


> We need a guard to step up and hit shots. Sasha was just terrible tonight, 9 points on 14 shots, 0 boards, 0 assists. Boobie saw a short stint but couldnt hit an open j. Someone in our back court really needs to step up or Lebron is going to have 0 room to operate.


I agree


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

remy23 said:


> I guess.... if that play was by design, LeBron was just following orders. But if it wasn't.... then LeBron simply made a bad choice.


I don't think you can fault LeBron in that situation. I seriously doubt Mike Brown, even with his offensive retardedness, would call for a Marshall 3 ball on the final possession. 

AV set the high pick and roll, LeBron chose not to use the screen and drove left. He beat his man, and had the opportunity to tie the game with a layup or floater. BUT he still has options (by design) - Marshall was in the far corner, and Sasha was in the ball-side corner. 

If either defender collapses to help stop LeBron's drive, I don't see how you fault LeBron for passing to an open shooter.

HOWEVER - the more and more I see that clip, I think LeBron had a pretty god damn open look at the rim, whether he scores/gets fouled/misses I cannot say. But if LeBron uses his body to shield off Tayshaun, and uses his left hand, he scores OR gets fouled b/c Tayshaun would have to make one hell of an amazing block to not go across LeBron's body to make a play on the ball. How confident is LeBron in his left hand...or how confident is he going to the line with the game on the line? I won't question him, but that's something to think about.

More than anything though- I'd say LeBron let his team down for the 47 1/2 minutes PRIOR to that play. 5/15 for 10 points and ZERO free throws is not gonna get it done. He got it done with his rebounds and assists, but the Cavs can't win very many games (especially against Detroit) with LBJ not scoring the basketball. His teammates stepped up and put the Cavs in a position to win - a great player like LeBron is expected to make the big plays to win games, he didn't do any of the above, and his team lost because of it.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

hendrix2430 said:


> Man, what a heartbreaker...
> 
> We had a shot at winning this first game. Had we gotten this one, we would have won this series. Now, Game 2 is a must win IMO...anyone else feel this way?


That's how I felt. We really outplayed the Pistons for the majority of game 1 but couldn't execute down the stretch. When Z was knocking down big shots from deep I thought for sure we would win..

But if we had won game 1, we surely would have lost game 2. At the end of the day we just need a split.


----------



## SamTheMan67 (Jan 4, 2004)

theres the hater shaq diesel! lmao. I hate how the star of the team must make a shot , god forbid a layup or a dunk because those dont count, but a shot, and it must be a fadeaway, with 5 defenders in your face to be considered not to choke. Give me a break id take a 3 in the corner any day to win it over a 2 over tprince and rasheed when u havent touched the line even when you were intentionally fouled


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

SamTheMan67 said:


> theres the hater shaq diesel! lmao. I hate how the star of the team must make a shot , god forbid a layup or a dunk because those dont count, but a shot, and it must be a fadeaway, with 5 defenders in your face to be considered not to choke. Give me a break id take a 3 in the corner any day to win it over a 2 over tprince and rasheed when u havent touched the line even when you were intentionally fouled


yep, cuz my post was nothing but hate on LeBron! lol


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Shaq_Diesel said:


> I don't think you can fault LeBron in that situation. I seriously doubt Mike Brown, even with his offensive retardedness, would call for a Marshall 3 ball on the final possession.
> 
> AV set the high pick and roll, LeBron chose not to use the screen and drove left. He beat his man, and had the opportunity to tie the game with a layup or floater. BUT he still has options (by design) - Marshall was in the far corner, and Sasha was in the ball-side corner.
> 
> ...


It's hard to tell how easy the layup would have been. I only say that because Tayshaun is incredible at making those kinds of blocks, so I wouldn't put anything past him. As far as your question about Lebron's left hand, he's plenty confident with it. In fact, he's probably the best in the league at using his off-hand. 

As far as the free throws thing goes, he hasn't looked confident in his FT stroke all year. The mechanics are all messed up, so I doubt he wanted to put the game on the line with his questionable free throws (a la Duncan). And further, I'm not even so sure he would have gotten the call there unless it was an egregious foul. He hadn't gotten a single call the entire night, even when the Pistons tried to intentionally foul him on the way to the hoop. They still didn't call it, lol.

As far as the rest of the game, I agree that he didn't play a great game. But a lot of people seem to think "he let his team down" for the other 47 minutes. I disagree with this, too. I thought he played a good floor game on a night when his shot wasn't going down. He does need to be more aggressive, and I hope to see that in the next game. But watching 3 Pistons automatically migrate towards him when he got the bad, I knew he wasn't going to be able to do much in the way of scoring himself.

I'm really not sure I've ever seen a defense so focused on stopping one person in my life before. 

This means that Mike Brown needs to start setting up some plays that will get Lebron the ball moving TOWARD the hoop. He hasn't shown the ability to draw up that kind of play yet. He has to adjust in this series on the offensive end.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Brandname said:


> It's hard to tell how easy the layup would have been. I only say that because Tayshaun is incredible at making those kinds of blocks, so I wouldn't put anything past him. As far as your question about Lebron's left hand, he's plenty confident with it. *In fact, he's probably the best in the league at using his off-hand. *
> 
> As far as the free throws thing goes, he hasn't looked confident in his FT stroke all year. The mechanics are all messed up, so I doubt he wanted to put the game on the line with his questionable free throws (a la Duncan). And further, I'm not even so sure he would have gotten the call there unless it was an egregious foul. He hadn't gotten a single call the entire night, even when the Pistons tried to intentionally foul him on the way to the hoop. They still didn't call it, lol.
> 
> ...


That's your opinion - but I can think of a few, Steve Nash and Tim Duncan first came to mind, that are much better. I remember LeBron driving up the left lane line earlier in the game and missing everything off glass, so he might have doubted the shot.

I also really don't think Tayshaun could've blocked the shot - he's a freak - but I'd say 9 times outta ten, he's gotta foul LeBron to get to that ball b/c he's completely coming across LeBron's body (assuming LBJ uses his left hand).


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement (Jul 5, 2004)

Shaq_Diesel said:


> I don't think you can fault LeBron in that situation. I seriously doubt Mike Brown, even with his offensive retardedness, would call for a Marshall 3 ball on the final possession.
> 
> AV set the high pick and roll, LeBron chose not to use the screen and drove left. He beat his man, and had the opportunity to tie the game with a layup or floater. BUT he still has options (by design) - Marshall was in the far corner, and Sasha was in the ball-side corner.
> 
> ...


Has my departure of Ohio made you soft Shaq_Diesel? I was reading this entire post and agreed with everything you said. Then I looked at your screenname, I was sure it was going to be remy/B_B/Pioneer. But to my surprise it was S_D, with no hatered and pure Cavalier and basketball knowledge.
Congrats you took a big step there! 

BTW, I was in 100% support of that pass, on the road in a playoff game you always go for the win. And it was a damn good look, you could not have asked for a better one. If we go to OT, I think the crowd and our fatique and lack of experience kick in and we lose the game.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Wesley for Retirement said:


> Has my departure of Ohio made you soft Shaq_Diesel? I was reading this entire post and agreed with everything you said. Then I looked at your screenname, I was sure it was going to be remy/B_B/Pioneer. But to my surprise it was S_D, with no hatered and pure Cavalier and basketball knowledge.
> Congrats you took a big step there!
> 
> BTW, I was in 100% support of that pass, on the road in a playoff game you always go for the win. And it was a damn good look, you could not have asked for a better one. If we go to OT, I think the crowd and our fatique and lack of experience kick in and we lose the game.


Don't ever call me soft, *****! 

I just think alot of the talk on LeBron is stupid - but still, you have to expect it b/c it's the same reason LeBron gets all the attention in the world, he's one of the biggest stars of this league, no matter what he does, he's always under the microscope.

For example:

*LeBron takes the layup, makes it - He's the hero, Cavs force OT b/c LeBron is the man

*LeBron takes the layup, misses - He's a chokejob and will never accomplish anything

*LeBron takes the layup, gets fouled, makes both - He's finally making FTs in the clutch, he's the man

*LeBron takes the layup, gets fouled, misses one or both - He's a chokejob, can't shoot FTs and will never win anything

*LeBron passes the ball, Donyell hits it - great play by a smart player, Cavs win on huge shot

*LeBron passes the ball, Donyell misses - You've heard the talk the past few days....



Get used to it, cuz I doubt this will change for you as long as LeBron is viewed as a superstar


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Shaq_Diesel said:


> That's your opinion - but I can think of a few, Steve Nash and Tim Duncan first came to mind, that are much better. I remember LeBron driving up the left lane line earlier in the game and missing everything off glass, so he might have doubted the shot.
> 
> I also really don't think Tayshaun could've blocked the shot - he's a freak - but I'd say 9 times outta ten, he's gotta foul LeBron to get to that ball b/c he's completely coming across LeBron's body (assuming LBJ uses his left hand).


Charley Rosen, the biggest Lebron hater in the world (sorry S_D), said that it wouldn't be a stretch to say that Lebron has the best off hand in the history of the game. I don't necessarily agree with that; that's taking it a little far. But I do think he has the best or second best off hand in the league. I agree that Steve Nash is also one of, if not the best. I personally think Lebron has a better left hand than Timmy does, though. 

Anyhow, it was such a bang-bang play it's hard to tell just what could have happened. Truthfully, I think Lebron was surprised that they didn't use their foul to give on him. The Cavs were planning on the Pistons taking that foul, but to their credit, they played straight up defense and didn't foul. I think it surprised the Cavs a little bit.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Pretty much all it came down to is the Cavs lost. If Marshall hits the shot, Cavs win, Lebron has a triple double, and every pisses all over themselves about how smart he was to pick the pistons apart with his passing.

Game 2 the cavs need to just win, and then we'll see what the new spin out of the media is.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

futuristxen said:


> Pretty much all it came down to is the Cavs lost. If Marshall hits the shot, Cavs win, Lebron has a triple double, and every pisses all over themselves about how smart he was to pick the pistons apart with his passing.
> 
> Game 2 the cavs need to just win, and then we'll see what the new spin out of the media is.


Bingo no matter well or how poor he plays the media will make him out to be the hero if he wins and the villain if the Cavs lose


----------

